# Motor legal insurance



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

How many ppl on here take the above, I thought it was compulsory but it's an option?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I've always had it ( from memory it isn't too expensive ) I was lucky when I had it years ago when first started driving and could only afford third party, a bloke drove in the side of the car and it was written off. That cover paid for a solititor and lucky that got me 99% of the car value back. My insurance company didn't want to know and I wouldn't of got a penny off them .


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Always. There's always people out to get what they can, and what other form of defense do you have. Just last month someone tried to say I'd hit them, luckily the GPS tracker proved that my van was outside my house at the time. I can only imagine what it would've been like if it was just my word against theirs.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Some insurers have it as standard on their policies so if you're interested I'd go for one of them.

Pretty useless feature IMO, so wouldn't consider spending money on it myself. You can always instruct a solicitor under a CFA with ATE insurance premium and won't pay a penny either way then.


----------

